# An " OUTBACK" List



## kimacobb (Apr 4, 2004)

Hi.. well I called the dealer and he says that if it get the TT get delivered this week that we can pick it up on friday....seeing that is tommrow and I havent heard back from him that makes me beleive its not there...anyways...
Ive seen many generic checklist and pdi and printed the Tom Boles one....but does anyone have a OUTBACK checklist?... one that would included common problems to look for when doing pdi? Im going to start a list but in hopes someone else has one done. thanks for ANY help

Kim sunny


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Kim,

Congratulations on the purchase, better keep a watchful eye on the dealer, ask many questions.

Let me know if you find a list that I can use for our 28BHS.

K&Pebbles action


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

You can find a great PDI checklist, as well as several others at this site,

Doug's RV Checklist Page

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm in the process of putting an OUTBACK FAQ together, which will include an additional checklist for OUTBACK PDI's. Not ready yet though! Here are some items I'm including in the list. Maybe some of it will help.

PDI Specific to OUTBACK:

Here are some issues to look for during your inspection:

Gray and black tank labels (exterior) were installed in reverse order
Fenders not attached to center support 
AC breakers were labeled wrong 
Fuses blowing on electric slide out
Damaged queen bed slide seals (from rain gutter)
Wrong size mattress on lower bunks 
Crushed air duct (fill water tank, turn on AC and check) 
Antennae crank for leaks
Check all roof-opening sealants for cracks/leaks
Cracked plastic LP bottle cover
Check slide out seals for rain leaks
Check "bike door" for rain leaks
Cabinet doors rubbing cabinet face when opened
Loose exterior wires where battery attaches to frame
Windows all operate properly
Water tank gravity fill hose (inside) too high to allow water in.
Exterior doors adjustment.

Get them to demonstrate:

Awning use
Manual operation of electric slide out 
Manual slide and support system
Use of all appliances and systems.
Black & Grey tank dumping procedures
Hitch operations
Electric Brake Controller operation
Leveling

It's not a complete list, but it should help. You can get a general list at the other posted links.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## kimacobb (Apr 4, 2004)

Great !!!

NDJollyMon thanks so much for your list...I have compiled one of my own also and have sent it and my pdi to the dealer. I will post it here if you want to use it to add to your list. we are scheduled to pick up our 25rss tommrow afternoon..its going to be a long night.. its like christmas eve... thanks again

Kim


----------



## kimacobb (Apr 4, 2004)

hi ....NDJollyMon..here is the my list that I started if you want to add it to yours.....
I faxed it to my dealer along with the checklist and it was welcomed and it helped alot..... we found a few things that needed fixing ...but most of all they knew what I expected....Thanks Kim

1. Screws sticking thru bumper so you canâ€™t get the hose in with out ripping
2 .Pillows were missing ..(I found out they are the ends of the couch)
3. Black & Gray water tanks were labeled backwards 
4. Crushed heater vents in the floor.
5. leaks around the slides / bike door and storage doors.
6. loose water fittings
7.Loose or missing trim.
8. blowing fuses.
9. some electrical problems / wired wrong/ bare wires
10 .Drain leaks
11. broken plastic drawer / cabinet rings
12 fenders not attached properly
13. leaks from shower around shower unit.
14. missing license plate holder
15. a water line from the pump to the kitchen sink was pinched between the frame and the floor, visible from the outside underneath in the left side wheel well
16. hot water tank didnâ€™t work.
17. gasket around a/c leaked
18. breakers were labeled wrong
19. Black/gray tank valve handles fall off easy
20. Gutters not continuous, leak in gutter joint that drips under awning when it rains.


----------

